# Laptop @30-40K



## Niilesh (Feb 5, 2012)

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
30-40K

*2) What size notebook would you prefer?*
c. Thin and Light; 13" - 14" screen
d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen

*3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info)*
India
*
4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Dell, HP, Sony
b. Dislike:


*5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?*
Surfing, Movies and other multimedia purposes(Gaming will be secondary usage)
My Dad is buying a laptop so he can do share-marketing on the go

*6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?*
Both

*7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?*
AC, NFS, BF, COD, etc.

*8) How many hours of battery life do you need?*
~4

*9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?*
If there is noticeable price difference 
*
10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.*
Win 7 (maybe also Mint and Hacktonish)

Screen Specifics

*11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?*
720p would do

Considering These(suggestions are welcome) -
Asus P Series P53E-SO059D * - Price:Rs. 32053 *
i5 2430M, 2 GB DDR3, 750 GB(5400RPM),15.6" HD

Asus K Series K43SA-VX040D * - Price:Rs. 39081 *
i5 2430M, 4 GB DDR3, 6730M, 750 GB(5400RPM),14" HD

Do these Laptop has USB 3.0?
Should I look at laptops from other companies?

Few Questions For Asus p and k series Owners :-
1)How are the viewing Angles?
2)How is the Keyboard?
3)How is the Battery life?
4)Any heating issues?


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 6, 2012)

Get Asus K series laptop you have mentioned above.
Yes it has a USB 3.0 port.
The batter life is pretty decent,around 3hrs.
No heating issues,it is having an ice cool technology which is pretty good


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 6, 2012)

^Thax for reply 
Which asus laptop you have(or you don't?)
Answer these


> 1)How are the viewing Angles?
> 2)How is the Keyboard?



@all
Can you suggest some best laptops from other companies just in case dad doesn't allow ASUS.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't own any Asus laptop.The laptops which I own are listed in my singnature(it is clearly visible in every post of mine).
If you are not gonna game then you can check out Sony Vaio E series EG2A  as it lacks a graphic card.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 7, 2012)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/151540-asus-k53sv-sx521v-sx521d-thread.html

most of the asus queries are answered here by owners.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 7, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't own any Asus laptop.The laptops which I own are listed in my singnature(it is clearly visible in every post of mine).
> If you are not gonna game then you can check out Sony Vaio E series EG2A  as it lacks a graphic card.


I also suspected it by looking at your siggy
BTW how did you assume battery life?(just by looking at i5 2nd gen. ?)  



Freedom.Forever said:


> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/151540-asus-k53sv-sx521v-sx521d-thread.html
> 
> most of the asus queries are answered here by owners.


Thanx 
was looking for it but couldn't find it


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 8, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> I also suspected it by looking at your siggy
> BTW how did you assume battery life?(just by looking at i5 2nd gen. ?)


There are a couple of guys here on TDF who own it and they reported/told about the same


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Guys which one should i choose?

Asus K Series K43SA-VX040D * - Price:Rs. 39081 *
i5 2430M, 4 GB DDR3, 6730M, 750 GB(5400RPM),14" HD, DOS
 or

Asus K Series K53SV-SX520R * - Price:Rs. 42582 *
i5 2430M, 4 GB DDR3, 540M, 750 GB(5400RPM),15.6' HD, Win7 HB

PS: IIRC 6730M is better than 540M



aroraanant said:


> There are a couple of guys here on TDF who own it and they reported/told about the same



okayy


----------



## shailesh (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,
I own an ASUS K53sv-sx520d, bought from flipkart @38.2k in nov 2011.

1)How are the viewing Angles? : Descent screen quality but not much wide viewing angle
2)How is the Keyboard? : Smooth keys but right and left clicks make noise
3)How is the Battery life? : 4+ hours if you use on power saver mode, i have tested it by playing movies as well.
4)Any heating issues? : No heating issues, normal operating temparature is 45-50. When I play FIFA 12 on high performace mode the temperature goes to 85+ C.

Performance wise and build wise it the best laptop if you are a budget gamer.
But i would suggest you to take following problems into consideration before buying it.
Link1 
Link2
I have not faced any of the above issues and I wish I would never....


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 8, 2012)

^
85+ C in winters 
and i know about those issues (I am a active member)

The battery life was 4 hours while playing movies?

BTW Thanx for reply


----------



## shailesh (Feb 8, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> ^
> 85+ C in winters
> and i know about those issues (I am a active member)
> 
> ...



If you are playing games on high performance mode then yes it reaches 85+, if you play games on Power saver/Balanced the temparature will not go beyond 80C.
(Power saver, High performance, Balanced are battery power modes.)

Yes for the second question if you use power saver mode while playing movies.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 12, 2012)

Niilesh, both laptops you mentioned are of different sizes, haven't you decided which size to go for?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

Actually okay with both
15'6 for movies
14' for portability(and battery life?)

Actually still have to confirm from dad he will make the decision
Made him ready to buy asus but will have to make him agree for the GPU

Also what's the best overall lappy with just i5(no graphic card)


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 12, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> Also what's the best overall lappy with just i5(no graphic card)



Sony VAIO E Series EG2A


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

^
What makes it best?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^I was also thinking the same? 

I was about to suggest you thinkpad Edge series, but they'll cost just a few bucks more than your budget (1k or so). IDK why thinkpads are so overpriced. But they're gonna last long for sure.


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2012)

What's so great about thinkpads?
IMO if you treat your lappy properly every lappy can last at least 5 years

Will have to go to the market for surveying.(will have to check which laptops have USB 3.0)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^Thinkpads are  To be very fair, the only + point I can count is their sturdiness. (one of my bro has some 7-8 yr old thinkpad, still running very fine)


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 13, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> What's so great about thinkpads?
> IMO if you treat your lappy properly every lappy can last at least 5 years
> 
> Will have to go to the market for surveying.(will have to check which laptops have USB 3.0)



Yes I've HP Laptop that was bought in 2003 (It has been ran more than 10 hours daily for years) Still it is working flawlessly.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^Old is gold!


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Thinkpads are  To be very fair, the only + point I can count is their sturdiness. (one of my bro has some 7-8 yr old thinkpad, still running very fine)





MyGeekTips said:


> Yes I've HP Laptop that was bought in 2003 (It has been ran more than 10 hours daily for years) Still it is working flawlessly.



Even i know a person who has an hp lappy and has not encountered a problem for 4 years

I just don't know how their(thinkpads) prices are justified


----------



## red dragon (Feb 13, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> Yes I've HP Laptop that was bought in 2003 (It has been ran more than 10 hours daily for years) Still it is working flawlessly.



I am sure that particular HP model is not their Pavilion series. 
HP probooks were always good, it is their consumer oriented Pavilion series, which is responsible for their ill repute. 

Thinkpad,Latitudes or elitebooks are entirely from different segment. 
It is not possible for a busy executive to take care of his laptop like a baby, there are bound to be some amount of negligence or even mild abuse. 
This is when these laptops come handy. They are extremely well made, usually do not have discreet graphics and not at all vfm.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 13, 2012)

How about the Toshiba P755DS5378?
Featureing AMD A8 Quad Core CPU,750GB HDD,ATI RADEON HD6620G,6GB RAM and 15.6" Lcd!!!
I think its around 40k.Search if anyone sells it. Its great!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> How about the Toshiba P755DS5378?
> Featureing AMD A8 Quad Core CPU,750GB HDD,ATI RADEON HD6620G,6GB RAM and 16.6" Lcd!!!



At least suggest according to OP's requirement. 16"6


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 13, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> At least suggest according to OP's requirement. 16"6



ERR..........Sorry! actualy it was 15.6


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

What's so spectacular about it?


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 13, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> How about the Toshiba P755DS5378?
> Featureing AMD A8 Quad Core CPU,750GB HDD,ATI RADEON HD6620G,6GB RAM and 15.6" Lcd!!!
> I think its around 40k.Search if anyone sells it. Its great!



Umm..
 isn't i5 + 540M/6730M a better deal?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 13, 2012)

^Of course.


----------



## Freedom.Forever (Feb 13, 2012)

build vs muscle ^^


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> What's so spectacular about it?



err... you get a quad core instead of a dual core i3?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> err... you get a quad core instead of a dual core i3?



In terms of CPU performance, i3>A8-3500. The later goes ahead in graphics though.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> In terms of CPU performance, i3>A8-3500. The later goes ahead in graphics though.



Core i3-2350M Vs AMD A8-3500M | Compare Processors
Not much difference!  




			
				[B said:
			
		

> 5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?[/B]
> Surfing, Movies and other multimedia purposes(Gaming will be secondary usage)
> My Dad is buying a laptop so he can do share-marketing on the go



Since its multimedia,A8 is way to go!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^I know buddy. But if Llano is the way to go, why not this ?


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I know buddy. But if Llano is the way to go, why not this ?



Wow! thats a great Laptop buddy! 
yea and after that he can upgrade the ram! (warning!!! should only be done by professionals!   )


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey man if i can get i5 then why should i go for a8?
540M FTW

Hope this will help you
*i.imgur.com/m5hkg.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 14, 2012)

^Ask them who are suggesting Llano


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 14, 2012)

It was meant for them only


----------

